# Digital album sales climb, vinyl makes a comeback in 2008



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Surprisingly, vinyl albums made a comeback in 2008 and an 89% increase in sales from 990,000 to 1.88 million. The top albums were In Rainbows (Radiohead, 25,800 units), Abbey Road (Beatles, 16,500) and Chinese Democracy (Guns n Roses, 13,600)."
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/40805/117/

Piracy is killing the music industry.


----------

